# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Filloi gara për çmimet Oscar

## MI CORAZON

Gara per Oscar ka filluar. 
 A do te jete "CHICAGO" fituesi me i madh i vitit? Kjo eshte dilema e revistes "Entertainment -weekly",  per kete jave.

Ja disa nga kandidatet per cmime, sipas kesaj reviste.

*Per aktorin me te mire*

 1. Adrien Brody - The Pianist
 2. Nicolas Cage- Adaption
 3. Michael Caine- The Quiet American
 4. Daniel Day- Lewis- Gangs of New York
 5. JACK NICHOLSON- About Schmidt


*Per aktoren me te mire*

 1. Juliane Moore- Far From Heaven
 2. Nicole Kidman- The Hours' Virginia Woolf
 3. Diane Lane- Unfaithful
 4. Rene Zellweger- Chicago
 5. Meryl Streep- Adaption


*Per aktorin mbeshtetes me te mire*

 1. PAUL NEWMAN- Road to Perdition
 2. Chris Cooper- Adaption
 3. Dennis Quaid- Far from Heaven
 4. Ed Harris- The Hours
 5. Christopher Walken- Catch Me If You Can


*Per aktoren me te mire mbeshtetese*

 1. Kathy Bates- About Schmidt
 2. Catherine Zeta-Jones-  Chicago
 3. Lainie Kazan- My Big Fat Greek Wedding
 4. Queen Latifah- Chicago
 5. Patricia Clarkson- Far From Heaven


*Per filmin me te mire*

 1. Chicago
 2. Gangs Of New York
 3. The Hours
 4. The Two Towers
 5. The Pianist


*Per drejtuesin me te mire*

 1. MARTIN SCORSESE
 2. Rob Marshall
 3. Stephen Daldry
 4. Todd Haynes
 5. Peter Jackson


*Per temen me origjinale* 

 1. Far From Heaven
 2. Gangs Of New York
 3. My big Fat Greek Wedding
 4. Punch- Drunk Love
 5. Talk To Her


*Per temen me te pershtatur* 

 1. About Schmidt
 2. Adaption
 3. Chicago
 4. The Hours
 5. The Two Towers

 C'mendoni per keta kandidate? Mund te konsiderohet "Chicago" filmi me "GREAT" i vitit? Le te diskutojme

----------


## MI CORAZON

Vleresime te tjera nga kritiket per OSCAR 2003


        Film 
 About Schmidt 
 Adaptation 
 Catch Me If You Can 
 Chicago 
 Far from Heaven 
 Gangs of New York 
 The Hours 
 The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers 
 The Pianist 
 Road to Perdition 


         Actor 
 Daniel Day-Lewis, Gangs of New York 
 Jack Nicholson, About Schmidt 
 Robin Williams, One Hour Photo 


        Actress 
 Salma Hayek, Frida 
 Nicole Kidman, The Hours 
 Diane Lane, Unfaithful 
 Julianne Moore, Far from Heaven 


      Supporting Actor 
 Chris Cooper, Adaptation 
 Alfred Molina, Frida 
 Paul Newman, Road to Perdition 


     Supporting Actress 
 Kathy Bates, About Schmidt 
 Meryl Streep, Adaptation 
 Catherine Zeta-Jones, Chicago 


     Young Actor/Actress 
 Kieran Culkin, Igby Goes Down 
 Tyler Hoechlin, Road to Perdition 
 Nicholas Hoult, About a Boy 


      Digital Acting Performance 
 Dobby, Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets 
 Gollum, The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers 
 Yoda, Star Wars: Episode II--Attack of the Clones 

 Marrë nga E!

----------


## flerfler

Ja dhe disa nga fituesit e Golden Globe 2003:

BEST MOTION PICTURE, DRAMA

*'THE HOURS'*
'About Schmidt'
'Gangs of New York'
'The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers'
'The Pianist'

BEST MOTION PICTURE, MUSICAL OR COMEDY

*'CHICAGO'*
'About a Boy'
'Adaptation'
'My Big Fat Greek Wedding'
'Nicholas Nickelby'

BEST ACTOR IN A MOTION PICTURE, MUSICAL OR COMEDY

*RICHARD GERE - 'CHICAGO'*
Nicolas Cage - 'Adaptation'
Kieran Culkin - 'Igby Goes Down'
Hugh Grant - 'About a Boy'
Adam Sandler - 'Punch-Drunk Love'

BEST ACTOR IN A MOTION PICTURE, DRAMA
*JACK NICHOLSON - 'ABOUT SCHMIDT'*
Adrien Brody - 'The Pianist'
Michael Caine - 'The Quiet American'
Daniel Day-Lewis - 'Gangs of New York'
Leonardo DiCaprio - 'Catch Me If You Can'

BEST SUPPORTING ACTOR IN A MOTION PICTURE

*CHRIS COOPER -  'ADAPTATION'*
Ed Harris - 'The Hours'
Paul Newman - 'Road to Perdition'
Dennis Quaid - 'Far From Heaven'
John C. Reilly - 'Chicago'

BEST ACTRESS IN A MOTION PICTURE, DRAMA

*NICOLE KIDMAN - 'THE HOURS'*
Salma Hayek - 'Frida'
Diane Lane - 'Unfaithful'
Julianne Moore - 'Far From Heaven'
Meryl Streep - 'The Hours'

BEST ACTRESS IN A MOTION PICTURE, MUSICAL OR COMEDY

*RENÉE ZELLWEGER - 'CHICAGO'*
Maggie Gyllenhaal - 'Secretary'
Goldie Hawn - 'The Banger Sisters'
Nia Vardalos - 'My Big Fat Greek Wedding'
Catherine Zeta-Jones - 'Chicago'


BEST SUPPORTING ACTRESS IN A MOTION PICTURE

*MERYL STREEP - 'ADAPTATION'*
Kathy Bates - 'About Schmidt'
Cameron Diaz - 'Gangs of New York'
Queen Latifah - 'Chicago'
Susan Sarandon - 'Igby Goes Down'

BEST DIRECTOR, MOTION PICTURE

*MARTIN SCORSESE - 'GANGS OF NEW YORK'*
Stephen Daldry - 'The Hours'
Peter Jackson - 'The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers'
Spike Jonze - 'Adaptation'
Rob Marshall - 'Chicago'
Alexander Payne - 'About Schmidt'

BEST MOTION PICTURE SCREENPLAY

*ALEXANDER PAYNE AND JIM TAYLOR, 'ABOUT SCHMIDT'*
Charlie and Donald Kaufman, 'Adaptation'
Bill Condon, 'Chicago'
David Hare, 'The Hours'
Todd Haynes, 'Far From Heaven'

----------


## MI CORAZON

Keta sikur morren Golden Globes, mbreme,,,,,,,,,,,,Flerfler, ju per mendimin tuaj, kujt do t'ia jepnit Oscar-in? Mos me thuaj Richard Gere-t ....... :i ngrysur:

----------


## flerfler

Ke te drejte Corazon

Titulli i posted 3 duhet "Ja disa nga fituesit e Golden Globe". 

Ka shkuar per inerci pas Oscar

Une kujt do t'ja jepja Voten per Oscar? Jo R. Gere, akoma nuk eshte bere per Oscar megjithese ai evolon nga viti ne vit dhe ka role me te vertete te mira.

Une do votoja per Jack Nicholson

----------


## MI CORAZON

Jack Nicholson?       
 OK....po shkoj ne kishë te dielen te lutem per te! 
 Si tha mbreme??? Its hard for me to be serious!!!!! Fler a me ben nje nder? Hapi letrat e shiko beqar eshte akoma???   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## flerfler

Corazon, nuk eshte per ty Jack, si ca i vjeter me duket...
Si tha Jack: Une mendoja se filmi ishte comedy dhe jo drama

Hidhu andej nga Nicolas Cage ose Daniel Day-Lewis.
Po Jeremy Irons nga behet, se ti vdes per ate...

Si tu duk Nicole Kidman?

----------


## DON_Endri

Hey Njerez, per mua Oscarin e merr, Daniel Day-Lewis, si best actor. Actrimi i tij ne Gangs of New York ishte i persosur. Pa fyerje per R.Gere, Gage, apo Nicholson, por Day-Lewis ishte over the top. Ta ta

----------


## MI CORAZON

Don Endri......Daniel Day Lewis edhe mund te mos marre cmim, se ne gjithe ato kandidate nje e merr, por ne filmin e fundit ka qene i paarritshem. Une jam ne anen e Nicholson-it.....por edhe Daniel Day e meriton.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga flerfler_ 
> *Corazon, nuk eshte per ty Jack, si ca i vjeter me duket...
> Si tha Jack: Une mendoja se filmi ishte comedy dhe jo drama
> 
> Hidhu andej nga Nicolas Cage ose Daniel Day-Lewis.
> Po Jeremy Irons nga behet, se ti vdes per ate...
> 
> Si tu duk Nicole Kidman?*


Flerfler, pergjigjet per ju duhet te hartohen si plane pesevjecare me pika....1, 2.....lol ..Ti me nje gur , do me vra te gjithe zogjte ( ne kabllon e tensionit te larte).

1. Jack N. eshte aktori me i dashur per mua . Sa per te moshen e tij....hmmmmmm ..."Veç ditelindje do te kete..veç njemije e nenteqind  e tetë!!!!"  :buzeqeshje:  

2. Shpuze je!

3. Nicolas Cage-it, nuk ia shoh filmat, se me sekelldisin njesoj sikur te gricesh xhamin e dritares me thonj.

4. Daniel Day Lewis eshte pasionant, por qe kur nuk ia prishi Winona Ryder-it , dhe flaku tej Michele Pffeifer tek" Age of Innosence"......nuk i besohet me....Le te mprehe me mire bashke me 'irish-at"e NY ,  thikat e Martin Scorsese-s !

5. Nuk vdes une per Jeremy Irons....por........ai per mua. 


6. Akoma e kesaj dite akoma nuk e kuptoj si ka mundesi te lere Tom Cruise Nicole Borëbardhen , per ate "kavajsen".

7. Nice to play with you  "Catch me if you can" 

 Pershendetje Korasoni   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Per mendimin tim ,Oscar-in duhet t'ia japin Jack Nicholson-it ,
 me filmin " ABOUT SCHMIDT " .  
This is my final answer!   :buzeqeshje: 

    megjithate.....hile behen kudo....

----------


## Estella

Chicago mori shume cmime, por nuk i merritonte te gjitha ne te vertete. Nejse mo, gjithnji nuk fitojne ata qe duam ne.

----------


## Ushtari i mire

Ai Jeku (un vdes per shqiptimin e emrave anglisht) per momentin me sa di beqo osh, ene osh tu i ra asaj p**dhshkrepses, Lara Flin Bojl.
Corazono, gud lak, po pse nuk gje nai Majkell vetem e vetem qe te mund ta shkruj un si shqiptohet(lol)

----------


## MI CORAZON

Zallheri....kujdes fjalorin. 
Sa per Xhekun, kam theksuar se eshte aktor i madh....e kjo ska lidhje me "gjuetine " time. (lol)

P.S......Se te jete per te gjuajt, ka "reparte zbulimi" ........e mbase gjej aty ndonje zallherist .... :perqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Ushtari i mire_ 
> *Ai Jeku (un vdes per shqiptimin e emrave anglisht) per momentin me sa di beqo osh, ene osh tu i ra asaj p**dhshkrepses, Lara Flin Bojl.
> Corazono, gud lak, po pse nuk gje nai Majkell vetem e vetem qe te mund ta shkruj un si shqiptohet(lol)*



  Shvejk,
Cfare the ti per Lara Flynn Boyl??? 
Cke ti... ashtu e do Xheku !  :perqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Harrova profilin!

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ne rolin e  Warren SCHMIDT !  
Ne fakt, te them te drejten skisha pare ne nje kohe relativisht te gjate...... film kaq real.

----------


## heret a vone

Mi Corazon, ske faj ti mi jo, ky tuj u plak tuj u zbukuru  :perqeshje:  
Kurse per ket Laren vlen tamam ajo shprehja"I paska kamet me krujt dhamet" lool

Me respekt Heret a vona

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ndersa ketu ....ne filmin "As soon as it gets" . Thoni qe se meritonte Oscar-in ketu....Jack ne cdo film eshte i paarritshem, i pazevendesueshem. Ashtu sic eshte i pazevendesueshem Al Pacino tek "Scarface"......Oj kta, ste lene te dashurosh nje yll kinemaje...... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ushtari i mire

> _Postuar më parë nga MI CORAZON_ 
> *Ndersa ketu ....ne filmin "As soon as it gets" .*


O Corazono, jo per tu grric(lol) , po titulli i filmit osh: "As good as it gets."
Simon the fag, Carol the waitress

----------

